# Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

Umfrage

*Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?​*
Man sieht, es gibt doch etwas wie Schwarmintelligenz, wenn man sich die folgende Abstimmung als Stimmungsbild mal anschaut:
Was ist euch der aktuelle, real existierende DAFV wert?
 Über 80% sagen nö, der DAFV ist nix wert, nochmal 10% mit 2 Euro nicht mal den jetzigen Beitrag und nur um 10% den jetzigen Beitrag oder gar mehr.

Ob sich da reine Sparsamkeit ausdrückt oder schlicht die Unzufriedenheit Bahn bricht, lässt sich so einfach nicht sagen..

Formulieren wir also in Stichpunkten mal einen alternativen, aktiven und im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns sehr gut arbeitenden Verbandes.

Und fragen dann, was Angler dann bereit dafür zu bezahlen sind (die dann natürlich auch als Einzelmitglied da rein könnten mit Stimmrecht)..

Ein GUTER Anglerschutzverband

> Ein Verband, der als Grundsatz das Ziel hat, die Förderung der freien und eigenverantwortlichen Ausübung des Angelns, im Rahmen möglichst wenig restriktiver Gesetze und nach dem Prinzip der Subsidiarität zu fördern, zu fördern und dafür Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu machen.

> Ein Verband also, der kein Natur- sondern ein Anglerschutzverband wäre, weil bisher der NSG-Status eh nie  gebraucht oder genutzt wurde und wenn er mal gebraucht würde, man auf den von LV zurück greifen kann.

> Ein Verband, der sich mit aktiven und kompetenten Hauptamtlern täglich bei allen Parteien meldet, mindestens täglich 10 Redaktionen großer Medien in Deutschland kontaktiert, um dafür zu sorgen, dass Angeln und Anger positiv dargestellt werden (siehe auch: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht )

> Eine Rechtsschutzversicherung bietet für seine Zahler, die im Gegensatz zu allem was heute verbandlich angeboten wird (unzureichende Deckung, Ausschluss Strafrecht (>damit nix bei Anzeigen PeTA etc.)) wirklich etwas bringt.

> Kritisches hinterfragen anglerfeindlicher Studien und Förderung anglerfreundlicher Studien und Wissenschaft. 

> Naturschutzverbände und Politik MUSS Angler und Angeln im Rahmen des Rechtes klar als nicht nur nicht naturschutzschädlich, sondern nach dem dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, als aktiv zu fördern anerkennen. 

> Daher MÜSSEN dann auch Angelverbote oder weitere Einschränkung von Anglern und dem Angeln über jetzt bestehende Regelungen hinaus, ob von EU, Bund, Verbänden oder Bewirtschaftergruppen (Genossenschaften, Hegegemeinschaften) etc. hinterfragt werden auf reale Wirkung,  negative Folgen etc. abgeklopft etc.

> Und Verbote dann NUR ZUGELASSEN, wenn der Verbietende das zeitlich befristet, ein klare Zielsetzung damit verknüpft und diese auf seine Kosten in einem unabhängigen Monitoringprozeß (keine NABU - Untersuchungen, unabhängige) begleiten lässt und die vorhr vereinbarten Ziele dann auch zu mindestens 80% erreicht wurden.

> Klagen gegen Verbote und Einschränkungen für Angler und das Angeln, wo immer möglich

> Sind diese Grundvoraussetzungen gegeben, sucht man den Dialog zu anderen Verbänden der Angler, Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei,  Verbänden des anglerfreundlichen Naturschutzes sowie mit allen Organisationen, welche die vielen Vorteile des Angelns an sich sehen (kulturell, ökologisch, ökonomisch, sozial) und unterstützen wollen.

> Es werden keine Fische des Jahres oder Flusslandschaften des Jahres gefördert, was ausser ein paar verstrahlten Verbandlern und Naturschutzsesselfurzern eh keiner mitbekommt.

> Sondern statt dessen ein Tag/Wochenende des Angelns in Zusammenarbeit mit Landesverbänden und Vereinen in die Mitte der Gemeinden gebracht, bei denen das aktive Angeln und seine Vorteile in den Mittelpunkt gestellt wird.

-------------------------------------------------​
Wenn also in solcher Verband im Gegensatz zum anglerfeindlichen, naturschützenden Selbsverwaltungs-, Selbstdarsteller- und Selbstbeweihräucherungsverband DAFV und Konsorten bestehen würde, was wäre euch ein solcher guter Verband, der aktiv Interessen der Angler übernimmt und versucht in Politik, Gesellschaft und Medien zu bringen, denn wert an Betrag pro Jahr??

Bei dem ihr natürlich auch Einzelmitglied werden könntet und nicht über Landesverbände reinkommen.

Kurz gefragt also:
*Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304247


----------



## Cynastorix (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Moin,
ich habe jetzt etwas niedriger abgestimmt. Wenn du als Ziele noch mit aufgenommen hättest: 

1.) Den bundesweiten Aufbau von Gewässerfonds
2.) Das Ziel Langfristig wirklich jedes Gewässer in Deutschland für alle Angler ohne Beschränkungen zugänglich zu machen

Wäre meine Antwort noch viel höher ausgefallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Gute Anregungen!!!

DANKE!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

cool ;-))))

von den 9,  die bei der anderen Abstimmung dem DAFV mehr als 15 Euro  zahlen würden, haben wohl 3 jetzt schon hier abgestimmt mit 0 Euro für nen vernünftigen und guten Verband :;-)))

läuft..........
;-))


----------



## ayron (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Würde der DAVF zusätzlich zu den o.g Forderungen einen akzeptablen Gewässerpool (z.B Rhein + 3X in meiner region) aufbauen, der für Mitglieder entgeldfrei zu befischen wäre, dann könnte ich mir bei vorstellen über 100 an die abzudrücken|wavey:


----------



## prinz1 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Hallo!
Ich habe mal erst mal 12 € "angekreuzt".
Bei mal früheren ca 620.000 Mitgliedern dieses derzeitigen "Etwas"
wären das ja mal schnell über 7 Millionen € pro Jahr. Damit ließe sich ne Menge anstellen.

Sollte ein Gewässerpool aufgebaut werden, wäre ich bereit, durchaus noch ne "Sonderabgabe" bis zu 100 € pro Jahr abzudrücken.
Dieser Pool sollte aber bundesweit ausgedehnt werden, so das jeder Angler Deutschlands an jedem Gewässer dieses Pools angeln darf. Ohne wenn und aber.
Klappt im Osten, muß auch im Westen Deutschlands funktionieren.
Aber Träume sind Schäume, oder wie sagt man ??

der prinz


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Schwer zu beantworten.
Man kennt so etwas ja gar nicht!

Und die Frage des Gewässerpools muss man davon trennen, bzw. ausschließlich die Bemühungen, die getätigt werden so etwas entstehen zu lassen, ins Kalkül ziehen.
Eine Angelerlaubnis mit ein zu berechnen verfälscht den Gedanken um den es geht:
eine richtig gute Anglerpolitik in Bund & EU
in persönlich dafür geleisteten €uronen 
zu bewerten.

5€ im Monat, also 60€/Jahr wäre mir das locker wert!
Eventuell auch mehr...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*



prinz1 schrieb:


> Aber Träume sind Schäume, oder wie sagt man ??
> 
> der prinz


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649


----------



## Vanner (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Ich hab mal die 12 Eus genommen. Wäre aber auch bereit, noch etwas mehr zu investieren, wenn der BV dann wirklich ein Zugpferd wäre.


----------



## Wegberger (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Hallo,

ich kann die Frage nicht beantworten #d

Ich würde mich schon freuen, wenn wir einfach einen normalen Bundesverband bekommen würden .... richtig gut ? Das liegt ausserhalb einer jetzigen Vergleichs- bzw. Vorstellungskraft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

kann ich nach 40 Jahren Enttäuschung nachvollziehen...


----------



## bacalo (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Wenn ich wüsste, wie unsere Grenznachbarn Ihren Verband strukturieren, wäre mir wohler;+.

Aufgrund unserer förderalistisch einzementierten Denkweise kann ich mir das S O  hier in der BRD nicht vorstellen.

Jedoch bin ich gerne dazu bereit, einen passenden finanziellen Beitrag in *einen *einheitlichen Angler - Verband zu "investieren".
Als ehemaliger Raucher z. B. bis zu 10,00 €/Monat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Entweder glaubt eh keiner, dass es je nen guten Verband geben wird und daher meinen alle, sie müssten eh nie zahlen und stimmen Fantasiebeiträge ab..

Oder die Verbände, die wegen jedem Cent erhöhen kämpfen müssen (kein Wunder bei der meist elenden"Arbeit"), sollten sich mal überlegen, was sich hier abzeichnet, wenn Angler für einen GUTEN Verband schon freiwillig bereit wären, meist ei Mehrfaches von dem zu zahlen, was der DAFV kostet (geschweige denn, was sie dem DAFV bereit wären freiwillig zu bezahlen)  zu bezahlen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Ich würde zahlen, wenn es keinen Bundesverband mehr gibt. Bundesverbände allgemein und in der Angelfischerei besonders, bestehen nur zum Zweck des Selbsterhalts mit parasitärer Lebensweise . Nicht mal 1% der angelpolitischen Belange sind Bundes- oder Europasache. Fast alles spielt sich in den Ländern ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Ich seh das nach wie vor anders. 

Bei Bundesgesetzen wie Tierschutzgesetz (bei sowas müsste dann aber ein BV auch aktiv werden) und Bundesnaturschutzgesetz, in denen Angler benachteiligt werden, können LV schlecht alleine was machen.

Zudem kann ein BV führen - wenn die klar machen, dass zurücksetzen NICHT gegen das TSG verstösst, werden sich LV deutlich schwerer tun wie Bayern, die zuerst ein Abknüppelgebot mitgetragen haben und  sich jetzt wundern, warum sie es nicht mehr weg kriegen..

Zudem, wenn die LV unterschiedlich an Vorgaben aus Bund und EU rangehen (weils sies eh nicht begreifen) und nicht den gleichen Kurs fahren. 
Das Gleiche gilt für Angelverbote AWZ, Baglimit etc. was aus Europa da noch alles kommen wird (u. a. auch: Zusammenfassung des Vorschlages einer Verordnung des EU-Parlamentes )

Der DAFV ist ja so schlecht, weil ihn so schlechte Landesverbände gemacht haben.

Ein guter Bundesverband für Angler wäre daher ja auch ein Leader der LV statt an deren inkompetenter Leine....

Daher lieber ein guter, gut finanzierter Bundesverband, der auch den altbackenen Betonkopplandesverbänden ne klare, anglerfeundliche Richtung vorleben würde, würde denen die Anglerverarsche deutlich schwerer machen.

Mir wäre daher ein solcher guter Bundesverband, der Deutungshoheit in der öffentlichen Meinung wieder gewinnen kann und Landesverbände in Richtung Anglerfreundlichkeit vor sich hertreiben sowie beim Bund und Europa aufpassen  würde (in den Ländern müssen die das ja in Landesgesetzen umsetzen, was von da kommt - passt keiner auf, alles zu spät) durchaus 60 Euro, bei nachgewiesen guter Arbeit auch mehr.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Dann sollten wir den DAFV von Innen heraus besser machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Dreggsagg ;-)))

Sind eh nur Deine schwäbischen Wurzeln  - willst einfach nix zahlen (und nicht zugeben, dass ich recht hab) ..


----------



## Honeyball (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

1-2 € pro Monat würde sicherlich jeder zahlen, wenn daraus eine vernünftige Lobbyarbeit pro Angeln in Deutschland rum käme.
Dass Leistung auch mal was kostet, akzeptiert jeder. Das Phänomen beim Bundesverband ist doch, dass so viele blindlinks akzeptieren, dass auch Nichtleistung was kostet :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Ich denke es auch - spannend ist es ja schon, wenn man das hier vergleicht mit dem, was man für den DAFV zahlen würde...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?*

Spannend finde ich schon die Verteilung recht gleichmäßig von 6 - 60 Euro - auf jeden Fall so oder so bis jetzt ein Vielfaches dessen, was einem der DAFV wert wäre ..


----------

